# Applying Crabgrass Halt



## gregt848 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hello,
I am going to be applying scotts turf builder w/ crabgrass halt. There is no rain in the forecast for a good week. The product says to apply to a dry lawn, but does this need to be watered in within a specific time frame? Or can it lay dry for a week?
Thanks in advance,
Greg


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

The reason they always say dry is because if the leaves of the grass are wet, the nitrogen will burn them. I have never ever seen this happen, but they say it does. You do not want to leave it sitting there for a week with no rain, you want to water it in but it should say how long you should wait etc...


----------



## theartisan (Apr 16, 2007)

you should definetly water it after applying so that it can be absorbed into soil. 

the reason it says no rain is b/c the rain will dilute and wash it away. run a lawn sprinkler for a little while and then rewater it the next day. 

depending on your area you want ot get it down before the crab grass starts to get established or you will have to wait until next year.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

I pay the guy in the little tanker truck to pull up. He pulls out a hose and goes over my whole lawn. He stops by like four times a year and i get a bill in the mail four times a year. I think he is called tru green. As a matter of fact last time i was home there was a bill in the mail from him for 37.00 dollars he must have hit the lawn.:laughing:


----------

